# omaggio della spada



## ganesa2242

Ciao,

secondo voi, come si potrebbe tradurre "rendere l'omaggio della spada" ?

Non trovo una cosa simile in Francese : "rendre l'hommage de l'épée" ou "faire l'hommage de l'épée" ?

Contesto : Degli archibugieri rendono l'omaggio della spada alla duchessa, come dei vassalli.

Existe-t-il une formule consacrée pour cette forme de révérence ?



Merci


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que l’on parle de _: « __le *salut de l'épée » «le salut des armes »*_
Attendre une confirmation ...


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci Corsicum. Une confirmation ?

Pour être précis, il s'agit d'un film. On voit des vassaux prendre l'épée par la pointe et déposer la poignée sur leur avant-bras, comme pour offrir l'épée. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il s'agisse d'un salut militaire mais d'une sorte de dévouement à son seigneur.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ganesa,
Dal gesto che descrivi, sarebbe piuttosto "offrir son épée à ...", cioè mettersi al servizio di un signore, una dama, ecc.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> "*offrir son épée à* ...", cioè mettersi al servizio di un signore, una dama, ecc.


Oui, c’est ça, vu après dans : _Dictionnaire de l'Académie françoise: L-Z_


----------



## ganesa2242

Oui, j'ai également trouvé dans le Littré :

_"Mettre au service de quelqu'un.

Offrir son épée à quelqu'un, lui marquer qu'on est prêt à le servir de l'épée."_

Merci énormément à tous les deux pour votre aide précieuse.


----------

